# Sattelstütze: minimale Einstecktiefe?



## DerBergschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade von einem Händler, der selbst Maschinenbauingenieur ist, wegen der Bestellung einer Sattelstütze folgende Info erhalten:



> Ein Rohr hält auf seinem doppelten Durchmesser.
> Wenn die Stütze 27,2mm ist, braucht sie nur 5,5 cm in den Rahmen, das hält. Die
> Markierung auf der Stütze hat ZU VIEL Sicherheit. Sie können weiter raus.



Was habt ihr zu dem Thema an konkretem Wissen?


----------



## Piefke (31. Oktober 2008)

> Ein Rohr hält auf seinem doppelten Durchmesser.



Nach dieser würde ja gelten:
Je dünner die Sattelstütze, desto weniger tief muss sie im Rahmen stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nach dieser würde ja gelten:
> Je dünner die Sattelstütze, desto weniger tief muss sie im Rahmen stecken



Ja genau. Denn eine dünnere Stütze ist ja auch weniger stabil und kann somit weniger Kraft in das Sattelrohr einleiten. Und eine dickere Stütze steckt dann ja auch tiefer drin.

Es macht schon irgendwie Sinn, daß man Durchmesser und Einstecktiefe ins Verhältnis setzt, es dürfte sich ja um irgendewelche Hebelverhältnisse handeln...


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2008)

die Stütze mag das abkönnen...

die Frage ist eher ob der Rahmen das abkann...


----------



## Piefke (31. Oktober 2008)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Es macht schon irgendwie Sinn, daß man Durchmesser und Einstecktiefe ins Verhältnis setzt, es dürfte sich ja um irgendewelche Hebelverhältnisse handeln...



Es macht eben keinen Sinn.
Je weniger im Rahmen steckt, desto mehr guckt raus.
Längerer Hebel - mehr Kraft - Hebelgesetz - Physik Klasse 7


----------



## bladerunner (31. Oktober 2008)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Habe gerade von einem Händler, der selbst Maschinenbauingenieur ist, wegen der Bestellung einer Sattelstütze folgende Info erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> Was habet ihr zu dem Thema an konkretem Wissen?




Hast Du schon mal ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, warum der gute Mann nicht in seinem studierten Beruf tätig ist?


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es macht eben keinen Sinn.
> Je weniger im Rahmen steckt, desto mehr guckt raus.
> Längerer Hebel - mehr Kraft - Hebelgesetz - Physik Klasse 7


setzen - 6 

die kann so lange rausgucken wie sie will, wenn sie überlastet wird bricht sie ab. Und zwar nicht dort wo sie im Rahmen steckt, wenn sie denn mit doppeltem Durchmesser eingesteckt ist. Oder sie verbiegt sich. 

Wenn sie 40cm rausguckt und sich verbiegt oder abbricht ist völlig egal ob sie 5cm im Rahmen steckt oder 30...

Die Rahmenbelastung ist der kritische punkt... von daher gilt: prinzipiell mindestens bis unterkante Oberrohr, lieber 1-2cm weiter, je nachdem wo die Sitzstreben angesetzt sind...


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> setzen - 6
> die kann so lange rausgucken wie sie will, wenn sie überlastet wird bricht sie ab. Und zwar nicht dort wo sie im Rahmen steckt, wenn sie denn mit doppeltem Durchmesser eingesteckt ist.



Ja wo denn sonst? Bestimmt nicht irgendwo in der Mitte!


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, warum der gute Mann nicht in seinem studierten Beruf tätig ist?



Vielleicht weil er keine Lust hat, Autos zu bauen?


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2008)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja wo denn sonst? Bestimmt nicht irgendwo in der Mitte!


wenn sie direkt über der Sattelklemmung bricht, hat das sicher nichts damit zu tun wie tief sie drin steckt 

(natürlich davon ausgehend, dass die wandstärke überall gleich ist  )

Unterm Strich ist die minimale Einstecktiefe wohl eher eine maximale auszieh-Höhe, auf die die Stütze ausgelegt ist


----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Oktober 2008)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja genau. Denn eine dünnere Stütze ist ja auch weniger stabil und *kann somit weniger Kraft in das Sattelrohr einleiten*


 Klar, nur wenn die Wandstärke vom Rohr höher ist, ist es wieder stabiler und bringt die gleiche Kraft auf eine kleinere Fläche vom Rahmen, der dann leichter einen Schaden bekommen könnte.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er keine Lust hat, Autos zu bauen?


Oder weil er ziemlich dämlich ist. Es kann ja sein, dass ein Rohr auf seinem doppelten Durchmesser hält, aber das Problem ist der Rahmen, der die Belastung aushalten muss. Ich würde sagen, der Herr Ingenieur hat das Problem nicht erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Oder weil er ziemlich dämlich ist. Es kann ja sein, dass ein Rohr auf seinem doppelten Durchmesser hält, aber das Problem ist der Rahmen, der die Belastung aushalten muss. Ich würde sagen, der Herr Ingenieur hat das Problem nicht erkannt.



Aber es sind doch zwei Rohre, die ineinanderstecken. Wieso ist das Problem der Rahmen? Die Klemmung hält nur dann gut, wenn *beide* Rohre die einwirkende Kraft aushalten. Und das Sattelrohr wird doch in Belastungsrichtung sogar noch vom Oberrohr "gestützt". Solange die Sattelstütze also bis unter das Oberrohr in das Sitzrohr hineinreicht, sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## TZR (31. Oktober 2008)

Prinzipiell haben zwei ineinandergesteckte Rohre schon bei einer Überlappung von nur einem Durchmesser fast schon die maximale Belastbarkeit erreicht. Bei zwei Durchmessern dann erst recht.
Was hier aber noch dazukommt, ist 1. der Schlitz für die Klemmung. Es handelt sich also auf den ersten cm gar nicht um einen Rohrquerschnitt. 2. ist das Sitzrohr ggf. schwächer als die Sattelsütze. 3. ist das Sitzrohr an der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr bzw. Sitzstreben schwächer als im ungestörten Querschnitt und und und.



> Solange die Sattelstütze also bis unter das Oberrohr in das Sitzrohr hineinreicht, sehe ich kein Problem.


So würde ich das auch empfehlen.


----------



## w.king (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi an alle, die meinen, das der Rahmen die Schwachstelle ist.

Könnt ihr bitte eure Erfahrungen berichten oder Informationen nennen, wie viele Sitzrohre/Rahmen zerstört wurden bzw. wie viele Sattelstützen?
(Bruch oder Knick wegen zu kurzer Einstecktiefe)

Gibt es da Vergleichszahlen?

PS:


chris84 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist die minimale Einstecktiefe wohl eher eine maximale auszieh-Höhe, auf die *die Stütze* ausgelegt ist



*Das *ist für mich plausibel.


----------

